# Anyone use a trailer backup camera?



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

No! That sounds sweeeet!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The Denali is factory equipped with one, BEST THING EVER!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yeah I remember pricing out a new GMC and they had cameras just everywhere. They had one thing that would give you an "eagle's eye" view of your truck, as well as all the surrounding traffic on all sides. Oh, and I think they were the ones with the "invisible trailer" camera. It seemed really cool. Ultimately, however the new GMC was $30k more than the truck I got, which itself was not cheap at all. I tried to talk my husband into the new GMC, but he couldn't get over the price and I can't blame him. This product is relatively "cheap" at only several hundred dollars LOL.

I would feel better if someone had tried it already, though. The product has no reviews, at least not on that site. And it only has 130 degrees of vision, so I'm not sure it would entirely eliminate the blind spots.


----------

